# Phasing out Diesel vehicles



## Moonraker 2 (Oct 24, 2017)

I am just beginning to understand that my love affair with my T4 may be limited. VW vans normally keep their value but if there is a concerted effort against diesel vehicles it will make mine obsolete and worthless as no one will want it. 
And then what do we do next? put a petrol engine or an electric engine in the original chassy? What do others who own these iconic vans feel?
I have always felt a little guilty about the pollution it produces so electric would be ideal.
Actually my ideal vehicle would be an old horse drawn wagon!


----------



## shawbags (Oct 24, 2017)

I own a t4 myself , it's all being blown out of proportion , there is no way they can get rid of diesel vehicles the whole world would come to a standstill, it's going to take many many years to do it and I think I for one will no longer be here when the last diesel vehicles will be taken off the road , a few years back when we were told that diesel was the way to go I thought petrol engines would obsolete but look how things have turned around , it's just another way of getting money out of our pockets and into the system, we forget about all the extra pollution being bellowed into the atmosphere by the power stations creating the extra power needed to run electric vehicles . I've seen the advertisements online about the new electronic articulated trucks that they recon will be on the road in the next few years and I think they will spend more time on charge than actually on the road delivering goods .


----------



## shawbags (Oct 24, 2017)

The driverless cars are the one I want to see and wonder how long it will be before they cause accidents.


----------



## harrow (Oct 24, 2017)

Moonraker 2 said:


> I am just beginning to understand that my love affair with my T4 may be limited. VW vans normally keep their value but if there is a concerted effort against diesel vehicles it will make mine obsolete and worthless as no one will want it.
> And then what do we do next? put a petrol engine or an electric engine in the original chassy? What do others who own these iconic vans feel?
> I have always felt a little guilty about the pollution it produces so electric would be ideal.
> Actually my ideal vehicle would be an old horse drawn wagon!


I don't own a T4 but I think sell it now before the price drops :scared:


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 24, 2017)

Its not that the price will drop on your t4 ,but later diesel wagons will slowly be hiked in taxation and the gov will give tax rebate concessions to insurance co to price you out of the market,but this it 22 years away and they will stretch it out.
The way they will do this other than the above is giving a good discount on scrappage,vw are at 7 grand/ford 5 g as from now.
Power to recharge electric will come from wind solar and wave generation and if you look around there building like mad,this will be widespread all over europe and united states until full coverage is compleated.
As for the trucks,well 300 mile range so far which will allow the driver his down time to rest,the truck will be 80% recharged within that time or a replacement b/pack dropped in which should take minutes.
So my advice is keep driving the oil burners because we will be either dead or in the old folks home not remembering what a van is or was.:scared::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 24, 2017)

I think you might be stretching it a bit saying the T4 is iconic. That ended with the end of the T2.

Iconic VW Camper Van To Return In 2022 As An Electric Car


----------



## shawbags (Oct 24, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Its not that the price will drop on your t4 ,but later diesel wagons will slowly be hiked in taxation and the gov will give tax rebate concessions to insurance co to price you out of the market,but this it 22 years away and they will stretch it out.
> The way they will do this other than the above is giving a good discount on scrappage,vw are at 7 grand/ford 5 g as from now.
> Power to recharge electric will come from wind solar and wave generation and if you look around there building like mad,this will be widespread all over europe and united states until full coverage is compleated.
> As for the trucks,well 300 mile range so far which will allow the driver his down time to rest,the truck will be 80% recharged within that time or a replacement b/pack dropped in which should take minutes.
> So my advice is keep driving the oil burners because we will be either dead or in the old folks home not remembering what a van is or was.:scared::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:



You seem to know a lot
More than me about these things , it all sounds great but I guarantee what ever happens our pockets will suffer


----------



## vwalan (Oct 24, 2017)

shawbags said:


> You seem to know a lot
> More than me about these things , it all sounds great but I guarantee what ever happens our pockets will suffer



there are lots of electric trucks in china and has been for years and buses . they had to make them makes a noise as they were going along as folk didnt hear them and got run over. 
here tnt have had leccy trucks for years . 
there are lots already in uk. 
i think its time to just hold on to what you have , run it and enjoy it . but dont get a new one . 
as been said the way its going we shall be restricted where we can go . or pay. 
europe is just way behind on design and technology . 
mind usa is as well. 
just save your money and get ready to buy leccy. 
after all you wont be going far once out of the eu foreign travel for uk citizens will be cut by alot . be only for going to work mostly .
and even then wages will be less as spending is cut as less workers will have jobs .


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 24, 2017)

shawbags said:


> You seem to know a lot
> More than me about these things , it all sounds great but I guarantee what ever happens our pockets will suffer



For sure is that not what the worker bees are for whilst the queen sits at home slurping fine tea,well seamus thinks so,maybe he is not far of the mark.:tongue:


----------



## maingate (Oct 24, 2017)

I am already planning to turn mine into a Static.

I will remove everything under the bonnet, fill the space with batteries and mount a large Solar array on the roof and a wind turbine behind it. Self sufficiency is the name of the game.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 24, 2017)

I went to a talk last Thursday and was told by the speaker a Dr Vice Chancellor Lecturer from Nottingham Univerisity that diesel was cleaner than petrol-engined vehicles.

Maybe someone should ask the people who make these announcements to justify what they are saying?

If you run out of power in your newfangled shoe box-car can you just nip down the road for a can of lecky?

PS.
Was using the word 'PHASING' meant to be a pun? if so well done.


----------



## maingate (Oct 24, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Most older vw's already are statics aren't they ?



Yes ..... and Swifts are swimming pools.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Oct 24, 2017)

Here's one way you could still keep a classic on the road:

Bedford 97000 - CF-E

Rae & Ann


----------



## 2cv (Oct 24, 2017)

StreetSleeper said:


> Here's one way you could still keep a classic on the road:
> 
> Bedford 97000 - CF-E
> 
> Rae & Ann



Or maybe

 [video=youtube_share;4aretN__jIk]https://youtu.be/4aretN__jIk[/video]


----------



## harrow (Oct 24, 2017)

StreetSleeper said:


> Here's one way you could still keep a classic on the road:
> 
> Bedford 97000 - CF-E
> 
> Rae & Ann



Yes my dad was involved 40 years ago, with bringing electric vans and electric trucks into the royal mail.

At that time most of the post went on the railways and only when there was problems that the post went on the roads.

He was interviewed by commercial motor magazine, photographed with his caravan club badge in the lapel of his suit jacket. 

Dad I miss you. :wave:


----------



## Talbot (Oct 24, 2017)

Electric vehicles is all very well, but I'm just wondering if anyone has asked the question of how will we dispose of the billions of batteries that are going to be manufactured for this new venture when they're dead? And we are talking billions!!


----------



## maingate (Oct 24, 2017)

Talbot said:


> Electric vehicles is all very well, but I'm just wondering if anyone has asked the question of how will we dispose of the billions of batteries that are going to be manufactured for this new venture when they're dead? And we are talking billions!!



There will be plenty of room for them because they will be flat batteries.


----------



## shawbags (Oct 25, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Most older vw's already are statics aren't they ?



My aircooled VW's were always reliable , sluggish but reliable and simple to work on I
Loved them


----------



## shawbags (Oct 25, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> There's a bloke round here that takes them in his old transit !
> Will he need to get another one ? :dance:



I think he might need a trailer :idea:


----------



## chrismilo (Oct 25, 2017)

Just scaremongering again


----------



## ricc (Oct 25, 2017)

the value of a vehicle only matters when you try to sell it.  if youre happy with your van and can still get diesel for it i dont see a problem .  according to my crystal ball  any increase in tax or insurance will be far less than the cost of buying a new electric vehicle.

my mk 5 diesel tranny is shortly due the anual bash holes and weld them up merry go round, but replacing it with a significantly newer vehicle still doesent seem to make economic sense when you factor in purchase price and expected reliability over the next 5 years.


----------



## vwalan (Oct 25, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> You were lucky then as the rest of them are blocking the A30 on the way to Cornwall :lol-053:



i took a t2 that i built a 1600 single port engine to africa quite a few times . sometimes pulling a teardrop caravan . 
it was originally a 2 litre but the single port 1600 is by far the best motor . 
certainly aircooled is the way . it worked hard but did the job easily. 
i have had a 2.1 t25 and also made and sold and fitted adaptors to put passat or audi engines into aircooled or water cooled t25 /t2,s 
but for africa aircooled rules . 
i do think often shame i sold my last one . never know might get one and do it all again . 
still have lots vw bits to build another nice motor . 
bad servicing was the main cause of trouble for many and thrashing them too much.


----------



## izwozral (Oct 25, 2017)

It's not only diesel cars we should be concerned with, polluting the air. Look up in the sky at all the 'crop sprayers' carrying millions of tourists around the world.

We are doomed, doomed I say.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 25, 2017)

shawbags said:


> My aircooled VW's were always reliable , sluggish but reliable and simple to work on I
> Loved them



I had a 1303 dub,it was the slowest worst handling crap brakes never mind the amount of fuel it drank,kept it 3 mth and was well happy to see the end of it.


----------



## shawbags (Oct 25, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> You were lucky then as the rest of them are blocking the A30 on the way to Cornwall :lol-053:



I did see a few over the years normally after they had blasted past me thrashing the nuts off them , I used to sit at a steady 55 mph and if I had been driving for a couple of hours and came to a notorious steep hill like the A38-380 just after Exeter I would stop for a cuppa co the van could cool
down , I used to be down to second gear with me the wife 2 kids 2 dogs packed to the rafters with camping gear , beer �� and anything else we needed and chug over the brow of the hill , I would then pull up at the next lay-by and let it rest again , old vehicles need to be cared for and treated with respect


----------



## 2cv (Oct 25, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Old vehicles are like old people !
> Not nice to look at and don't serve any purpose :dance:



I think that some old vehicles are nice to look at


----------



## shawbags (Oct 25, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Old vehicles are like old people !
> Not nice to look at and don't serve any purpose :dance:



I've always
Loved older vehicles and would search high and low for a good one that had a few years life in it , the trouble is the good old type that don't have all the silly electrics , ECU's etc are becoming hard to find , give me a good old Perkins that would chug Along all day at a steady
Pace rather than some of these new cock ups that cost you a fortune in silly things like catalyst that keep blocking up , there are filters all over some the newish stuff that cost a fortune to repair , I wouldn't mind if they are seriously serving a purpose but a lot of these gadgets we can do without .


----------



## vwalan (Oct 25, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> I had a 1303 dub,it was the slowest worst handling crap brakes never mind the amount of fuel it drank,kept it 3 mth and was well happy to see the end of it.



what you really needed was a 1500cc based on swing axle . 
mine was a 67 still on 6v but worked great. 
i also had a couple of notchbacks . put a later 1600cc fuel inj in the first one . that would fly . and handled great . changed it to 12v to work the inj . 


thought better let you see some of them. mind the trike drove nice as well. 
built several but usually on our fibre glass bodied version .
i prefer the beetle style as it amazes more folk.
hate to think how many i have had . built my business up just out of a hobby.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 25, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Old vehicles are like old people !
> Not nice to look at and don't serve any purpose :dance:



Not unless they have money in the bank which may come your way then anything goes never mind the looks.:shag::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 25, 2017)

shawbags said:


> I did see a few over the years normally after they had blasted past me thrashing the nuts off them , I used to sit at a steady 55 mph and if I had been driving for a couple of hours and came to a notorious steep hill like the A38-380 just after Exeter I would stop for a cuppa co the van could cool
> down , I used to be down to second gear with me the wife 2 kids 2 dogs packed to the rafters with camping gear , beer �� and anything else we needed and chug over the brow of the hill , I would then pull up at the next lay-by and let it rest again , old vehicles need to be cared for and treated with respect



Stopping and cooling a engine does more harm than keeping her LIT,pedal to the metal and keep her on the pipe.


----------



## shawbags (Oct 25, 2017)

That's the first time I've ever heard anyone say that , Well it never failed me so I did something right.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 25, 2017)

vwalan said:


> what you really needed was a 1500cc based on swing axle .
> mine was a 67 still on 6v but worked great.
> i also had a couple of notchbacks . put a later 1600cc fuel inj in the first one . that would fly . and handled great . changed it to 12v to work the inj .
> View attachment 59072View attachment 59073View attachment 59074View attachment 59075View attachment 59076View attachment 59077View attachment 59078
> ...



No i wish i still had this baby i built until some sod rammed my ass,a real car.


----------



## vwalan (Oct 25, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> No i wish i still had this baby i built until some sod rammed my ass,a real car.



dont worry i have worked on a few of them . my oldest lads first car was a estelle . it had a bump in the front but it was easily repaired , secondhand front panel and bonnet . pulled the inner wings straight . the actual wings were ok. 
it had only done 6,000mls so he was lucky lad at 17yr old . 
he had another one later as well. 
then swapped for citeon 2cv,s .
so galvanized chassis fitting became another game .
always something to pass the time away. 
my wife had a 2cv for awhile . great little cars .
found a pic of his 1200 estelle but only a back view . was a real nice salvage one .


----------



## maingate (Oct 25, 2017)

Trev had a puncture on his Skoda. While he was changing the wheel, a bloke stopped and said, "If you are having the wheels, I'll have the battery". :lol-049:


----------



## 2cv (Oct 26, 2017)

Mine first got a galvanised chassis about 20 years ago, at least that will now last. A couple of pics of it's most recent body rebuild about 5 years ago.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Nov 3, 2017)

Fazerloz said:


> I think you might be stretching it a bit saying the T4 is iconic. That ended with the end of the T2.
> 
> Iconic VW Camper Van To Return In 2022 As An Electric Car



Well I am sorry to have suggested that I might have an iconic vehicle! I guess I am vintage rather than antique.
However I like the look of the electric one and am glad that they may live on in the future...that's if you can find anywhere to park that is.

Thanks for the discussion and debate some useful comments.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 3, 2017)

vwalan said:


> dont worry i have worked on a few of them . my oldest lads first car was a estelle . it had a bump in the front but it was easily repaired , secondhand front panel and bonnet . pulled the inner wings straight . the actual wings were ok.
> it had only done 6,000mls so he was lucky lad at 17yr old .
> he had another one later as well.
> then swapped for citeon 2cv,s .
> ...



1300 estelle Gl or xle were the best as they had full ind back axle same as coup plus four pot split crossover brakes,then you could stick the coup engine in with twin 40 webs and a fast cam & pipe,real flyers,the most successful standard rally car of all time.


----------

